# Looking for good bike mechanic



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

I am looking for good bike mechanic in Irvine area, any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

A nice, little shop with a little bit different business plan is OC Bike Garage in Laguna Hills. It is an owner-run bike service shop, with the addition of a self-service area complete with tools that you rent for $10/hr, or something like that. You can have the mechanic do the work or do it yourself....and ask for help, too. He also runs classes/workshops to learn stuff.

He will also come pick you up if you are stranded due to mechanical issues :thumbsup:

The owner/mechanic is named Cory....nice, mellow guy with good skills.

It's on Moulton Pkwy., near Lake Forest Dr.....949-916-0960....(since I have biz card at my desk, lol)


A shop in Irvine that some on here refer to is Irvine Bicycles on Irvine Ctr.Drive/Sand Canyon, in a strip mall. I've shopped there a little, but never had service. Nice people there....

**


----------



## 2wheelsonly (Mar 6, 2008)

If you go down to Lake Forest, I like Juan at CyclePro. Here's his shop info:

Cyclepro Bicycle Svc
22706 Aspan St
Ste. 502
Lake Forest, CA 92630-1603 

(949) 597-1100


----------



## markmdr (Sep 19, 2011)

*Any good mechanics in the Valley*

Hey guys, any recommendation of nice and helpful mechanics in the Valley? Preferably someone who won't charge too much...

Does anyone have an idea how much mechanics charge to build or disassemble a road bike???


----------



## ChrisNguyen (Oct 22, 2011)

I used to spend money on maintenance but purchased the Park Tools bike book and have since paid a LBS to do any maintenance! It's good to learn how to do adjustments yourself incase you ever get stranded somewhere. Just my 02


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Erion929 said:


> A shop in Irvine that some on here refer to is Irvine Bicycles on Irvine Ctr.Drive/Sand Canyon, in a strip mall. I've shopped there a little, but never had service. Nice people there....
> 
> **


Is that different than Sand Canyon Cyclery?


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

X2 for oc bike garage.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

ejr13 said:


> Is that different than Sand Canyon Cyclery?


I believe Irvine Bicycle is the new Sand Canyon Cyclery....

**


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

look for Josh at irvine bicycle shop,expert and great person,,:thumbsup:.



waterobert said:


> I am looking for good bike mechanic in Irvine area, any recommendations? Thanks


----------

